# Need help with small room...



## Thaxohr (May 9, 2011)

I just moved into a 2 bedroom, - the plan being 1 room is where my studio will be. I don't need this room to be the "perfect" studio - as research shows I'm far from achieving that. I do, however, want to fix some problems that I've been dealing with.

So far, all I have in there is my new upright piano and a guitar. Drums will go in the corner and a desk in front of the covered window where I'll be running pro tools.

My question is this: are there any essential do's and don't's for a room my size? I've been noticing certain frequencies seem to be too "dead" while others have an annoying ring to them...


So yeah, I'm pretty new at this, and I'm doing my best to try and source out the answer myself, but I'd figure I'd try to show my room to people to see if anyone has any suggestions.

Thanks!


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi, Welcome to HTS. 

Room interactions are a big issue and placement of speakers, or any audio equipment, can either make these worse or minimize the effect. It's possible that setting up as per http://www.realtraps.com/art_room-setup.htm may help. Room size is also another factor and a room which has dimensions which are multiples will be the hardest to control. There are online calculators that show where the problems may lie for any given room size eg:- http://www.mcsquared.com/metricmodes.htm 
Hope this helps,
Bill.


----------

